
Show HN: Testing Private Functions in JavaScript - arvindrajnaidu
https://github.com/arvindrajnaidu/maineffect
======
yjhoney
very interesting idea. I've come across projects where functions are exported
for the only reason of testing it. This library makes it so that your helper
functions get to stay privately scoped inside the file.

~~~
arvindrajnaidu
With them underscores?

